# PG Classic 64-67 Console Kits Are Bad!



## 427390HP (Sep 16, 2008)

I have bought 3 different items from PG Classic. All 3 times I have had a problem. And all 3 times I've gotten screwed.

The first purchase was a 64-66 console lid. It was a nice piece but had a big smudge in the black trim paint. I contacted them about the problem and they said to send it back and they would exchange it. I promptly sent it back and when they received it, they issued a refund instead of sending me a new lid. Since I won it on auction at much less than their Buy It Now price, I figured I lost $99. I also lost an additional $13 return shipping on that deal.

The second purchase was the 67 woodgrain console kit. It took forever to get it. When I did get it I was very disappointed in the chrome. It had a couple areas of numerous pits and the chrome was wavy. I figured I would get screwed on return shipping so I sold it at my cost. Since I won it on auction at much less than their Buy It Now price, I figured I lost $271.

The third purchase was the 65-66 console kit. This one was a real gem. The tissue paper it was wrapped in was stuck to the paint in three areas. The paint on the left sidebar looked liked it was repainted 2 or 3 times - poorer each time. The chrome was pretty good - no major pits on this one. There were two chips in the paint on the shifter cup. But the nightmare was the center rib section looked like a roller coaster - literally! The center ribs had about 4 waves in them - about 1/8" difference between the high and the low spots. Unbelievable. I contacted them and sent them pictures as well. Someone with a Chinese name told me my demands were "so high" - NOT! This person continued on and said it was "not so bad." They also accused me of wanting to buy their part so I could leave negative feedback - yeah, right! I could go on with the communications, but it makes my blood boil. Since I won it on auction at much less than their Buy It Now price, I figured I lost $204. I also lost an additional $38.50 return shipping on that deal.

I did contact three other buyers of this kit. Their responses varied on the quality. The one guy wanted to buy my kit but when I sent him the pictures of it, he quickly declined and said "that one is really bad." The other guy said he would "never buy another one" from them. The third guy was very happy with his.

So, I think it's a gamble if you want to buy one of these kits. If you're lucky enough to get a good one, then great for you. If you're unlucky enough to get a bad one, which is more than likely, then the best you can hope for is to send it back for a refund and lose all the return shipping. That or keep it and live with a POS Chinese reproduction.

But if you think you can "discuss" a problem with PG Classic - forget it! They have ZERO customer service. I truly have never run into any business transaction as bad as these three combined. Their policy must be the customer is always wrong - and they are always right! And "not so bad" is their quality standard.

So, as they say: BUYER BEWARE OF PG CLASSIC


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm into Model T Fords as well as GTO's, and the same issue happens with them, too. The caveat is that at least the parts are available, even though thery're of poor quality. I've found from experience that you are far better off with good, ORIGINAL parts, if you can find them. ALL standards today are low compared to the past: Quality, materials, services, and, especially, ETHICS. Good Service (or ANY service) is so rare these days that when we DO get it once in a blue moon, we can't believe it!! I've seen a LOT of repop stuff that I wouldn't have on my cars: I'd rather run tired original parts until better ones are found. Live and learn


----------



## 427390HP (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey geeteeohguy - 

I hear you. I know a couple of the major vendors for GTO parts will qualify some of their items by saying the quality is fair or something to the effect that the part is a new reproduction but don't expect it to be perfect. That's the way it should be done. PG Classic advertises their console kits as show chrome and I think there is an expectation that there won't be pits in a brand new piece or the paint trim is very poor.

But the the thing that teed me off big time was them telling me my demands were so high and their parts was not that bad. And even if there is a quality control issue, they could easily replace it. But they choose not to. Why is beyond me, because I would think they would want some of their first buyers to talk up their product, not put posts on GTO forums like this one saying their products are poor and their customer service is even less than that. Go figure.

But it sure takes the fun and enjoyment out of it when it turns into a hassle and ends of costing money out of your pocket.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They won't be in business long when the word gets out. "Not that bad" does not fly, and you know it and they know it. When a classic vehicle is being restored, there is an expectation that the quality of parts will be at LEAST equal to the original parts. They SHOULD actually be better. "Not that bad" works when you're putting a $65 Chinese fender on a $300 beater Dodge Colt you use to commute in during the winter. That's what "Not that Bad" is good for. You pay very little and you get very little. Ames qualifies thier parts, as you mentioned, and are a bunch of truly ethical PONTIAC fans, as well. I've done business with them since about 1984.


----------



## Old Indian (Jul 4, 2007)

I've had the same excellent service from Ames as Geeteeohguy. I highly recommend their company and their products. I got one "not that bad" part from them. It was a lap vent louver. One call and a replacement was on it's way no questions asked. The replacement was perfect. I've seen parts cheaper, but in most cases, you get what you pay for. I think your case is one of the exceptions. Thanks for the heads up. I certainly won't be buying parts from those guys.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Would it be a good idea to have a "RECOMMENDED" and a "NOT RECOMMENDED" are to check with before buying stuff? Sort of like a "Consumers Report " on GTO parts ? Eric:willy:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, I think it would be a good idea, but I think using some caution is in order: we don't want to be sued by the vendors for libel, etc. Are there any lawyers out there? I like the idea, though. You could have a spread sheet with each part, and vhe vendors listed after the part with a rating for each vendor. It would be LOTS of work, and take lots of time compliling all the info, I think. What I do currently is ask around when I see something, and go from there.


----------



## 427390HP (Sep 16, 2008)

geeteeohguy - very well said! 

Old Indian - As far as my case being an exception, I assume you mean PG Classics refusal to correct the situation. On 3 separate purchases. That is the part that really puzzles me - this isn't like buying a used part that there may be no ready replacement for - they are making these kits, so take the bad one back and send out a new good one. It's so simple.

I also just ordered some selector insert lenses from Ames. Two of them had flaws - one had a couple of very light scratches, the other had what looked like a small buffing burn on one spot. One phone call and the new replacements were here in a week. If that was PG Classic, I'm positive I would have been told the lens with the scratch "was not that bad." That's true - it wasn't that bad. But that is not what I bought and paid for. Did I like getting a flawed part - no. But Ames made it right and I would order from them again without any hesitation whatsoever.

Eric - I agree on having a separate section to discuss vendor satisfaction issues - both good and bad. Performance Years has a separate section for that on their forum. Admins - can we get something like this??!


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*my two cents*

Since I've been restoring my car, I've dealt with three major vendors. OPGI had some stuff on sale like door panels and they weren't even glued all the way down. Plus, it seemed that everyone I talked to was into Chevelles and didn't know anything about the fuel sending unit on my car. I went through 3 people and they still didn't have any answers. 

Ames has been great for they do specialize in Pontiacs. I've only had two issues with them and that was with the people, not the product. They had someone working there that didn't even know what a rocker panel molding was. To me, that's unacceptable not to mention she called me some names....isn't the customer there to buy from them? I called and ordered from them the other day and bought some stuff. I needed some console bumpers. Nothing special but they said they didn't sell them. I found them later on their web site. Now, I'll have to pay shipping on a six dollar item. 

The only thing that's really teed me off was when the vendors would ship your stuff and not tell you something was backordered. So, sure enough, I'd order from someone else and these back orders would start showing up along with the shipping charges for one item.

Anyways, enough complaining. I'm getting near the end at least for now.....
Linda


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

blondie67 said:


> Since I've been restoring my car, I've dealt with three major vendors. OPGI had some stuff on sale like door panels and they weren't even glued all the way down. Plus, it seemed that everyone I talked to was into Chevelles and didn't know anything about the fuel sending unit on my car. I went through 3 people and they still didn't have any answers.
> 
> Ames has been great for they do specialize in Pontiacs. I've only had two issues with them and that was with the people, not the product. They had someone working there that didn't even know what a rocker panel molding was. To me, that's unacceptable not to mention she called me some names....isn't the customer there to buy from them? I called and ordered from them the other day and bought some stuff. I needed some console bumpers. Nothing special but they said they didn't sell them. I found them later on their web site. Now, I'll have to pay shipping on a six dollar item.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the wonderful world of GTO restorations! My biggest problem was ordering parts, forget that i ordered them and order again! I have 3 of some items such as voltage regulators!


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm sure I'll be putting up a listing on Ebay for a "lot" of new GTO parts for sale.:lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think you guys are right about liability and being sued......but, I think we are still allowed to discuss our opinions. Did I say that, or just think it???? Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You thought it, but out loud. Don't worry........I don't think anybody heard it! Yes, free speech is what we need to utilize. In light of recent piss-poor goods and services, and as tough as the economy has become, it is our DUTY to express our discontent!!!!
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree


----------



## 427390HP (Sep 16, 2008)

*I can't believe the arrogance of PG Classic*

I just happened to look at the feedback comments for PG Classic and noticed they had posted a reply to my original feedback. 

Here is the feedback I left and their subsequent reply:

TERRIBLE QUALITY - THEY WOULD NOT EXCHANGE - LOST $39 – ZERO CUSTOMER SERVICE

•	Reply by pg-classic (Oct-04-08 20:58):
Quality for show cars, how to service a customer that just wants there way??????


Any response other than an apology would be inappropriate IMO, but their response is somewhere between plain stupid and totally ludicrous. They say “quality for show cars” which I interpret to mean their product is appropriate for a show car. 

Attached are pictures of the console kit I received. Pictures 1 & 2 are where the tissue papaer was stuck to the paint. Picture 3 shows the poor paint job between the ribs. Picture 4 shows the waves in the ribs. BTW, it looks a lot worse in person than it does here. Follow down the outside rib paying attention to the height of the rib as you go along. That's show quality??!!!! Picture 5 shows the gap between the front plate and housing that I hadn't mentioned earlier. Just another example of their 'show car quality."

I would not put that console kit in a show car. Maybe a driver, but certainly not a show car. And I would not have spent that amount of money for a driver console either.

The quality of their console kits apparently varies depending on unknown factors. But the unabashed arrogance these people exhibit absolutely sends me into orbit. Yes, I want my way – I want a console kit that looks just like the one they have in their listing picture – not one with paint smudges and horrible waves in the ribs. I’m so bad???!!!!!

Look at the pictures – read their rebuttal – judge for yourself.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks pretty nasty to me! Personally I would rather have a used, worn original piece. At least it has the 'patina' it should have. NOT the patina of shoddy quality that so much stuff has these days. I also can't see how a product like that can get from production to shipping with out someone noticing............ try gto goodies on e-bay I have bought some very nice authentic used parts from him. Eric:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I just wonder what kind of car shows these guys are going to.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree, Eric. Much more tasteful to run an honest, original old part, even if a bit threadworn, than a gussied-up piece of crap. No excuses need to be made for the original, battle-worn veteran part ( It IS 40+ years old!) , whereas with the shoddy repro crap, your eyes are DRAWN to the shoddiness. Just say NO!!!!!
Jeff


----------

